# Ask North Slope why he bought another bow?



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

That's right. The meanest man on the forum bought himself another "Elite" bow today... He already has 2 of them that most people would have a hard time telling apart. One reason he gave me is because it was an all black bow... Is this to match your purse and ****tail dress?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

:roll:


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

It is a old school Elite ('07), that is all I can tell you, I had to have it. I will post some sexy picture of her when she gets here. My real problem is going to be which one will I hunt with. The Envy already has drawn blood so I guess I will be hunting with the GTO or the new Synergy. 8)


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

:roll:


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I am going to blow out my silkscreen and make some t-shirts with this guy on them :roll: . 45. and cave man will be getting a free shirt.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

North slope, why did you buy another bow?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

:roll: North Slope, why did you buy another bow? :roll:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Loke said:


> :roll: North Slope, why did you buy another bow? :roll:


Ditto.... :roll: :roll:


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I told you I have a sickness, I am addicted to the blistering speeds, silky smooth draw, beautiful valley with a nice firm back wall on Elite bows. Go down to Jakes archery and shoot the Z-28 and then you will know why I have this problem. On top of that these bow are very collectible, they hold there value and I believe as Elite grows they will become more and more valuable. What more do you want?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

north slope said:


> I am going to blow out my silkscreen and make some t-shirts with this guy on them :roll: . 45. and cave man will be getting a free shirt.


*YOU STARTED IT!!!*


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

:roll:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

north slope said:


> It is a old school Elite ('07), that is all I can tell you, I had to have it. I will post some sexy picture of her when she gets here. My real problem is going to be which one will I hunt with. The Envy already has drawn blood so I guess I will be hunting with the GTO or the new Synergy. 8)


There are a couple things I don't get...

1, You were screaming poverty just one month ago when I suggested you send your dog up north for some formal training so he won't be the boot licker he's shaping up to be now, and all you could do was cry about how $300 a month was going to break the bank...WTF :? Three Elite bows... What's that run, about $2500? Without all the extra crap you gotta hang on em to make em shoot... :|

2, You seem to think that these "Elite" bows are going to "hold their value"... -_O- 
Throughout time, specifically over the past thirty years, compound bows, regardless of make or model, have held their value about as good as a 1989 Ford Tempo. -)O(-

If you want a bow that hold it's value, consider a good recurve or long bow. Yes I said a good recurve or long bow. Example, I paid $29 for my Wonder Bow back in 1974. I just bought my second one, the exact same thing on ebay at the bargain basement price of $85. Another example, A vintage Fred Bear Supper Kodiak Takedown recurve sold for about $75 back in the day. Now, if you can find one, you can't touch it for under $1500.

Invest wisely my young little troll. Compound bows are NOT good investments. They go out of style and lose their value faster than computers.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Wow, I didn't expect Tex to go there. Who'd of thought. 

The main reason North Slope bought this bow, is because he didn't have one in that color yet. Robert, they are bows, not crayons... The best part is that he told his wife that it only cost $500...


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

-/O_- -/O_- :roll: :roll:


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I payed 450.00 for all of you with inquiring minds. I guess the only one who really can give me crap is IWAB cause he is poor and only has one bow. Tex o boob and AP have piles of bows, more than me, and some of those super duper, high tec, computer generated bows are expensive. As for the wonder bow, I saw it in action, there was nothing wonderful about it. Heck, Tex o boob even you are deadly with an Elite, I would think you would be more supportive. As for the rest of ya try something new, maybe a Elite or one of these.

    :shock: :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow: :| :mrgreen: _(O)_ -)O(- -8/- -|\O- -_O- -O,- *(u)* _/O _O- -/O\- *-HELP!-* O-|-O -oOo- O|* *\-\* -#&#*!- :rotfl: *()* -~|- -()/>- -()/- *(())* -*|*- //dog// --\O O*-- _O\ |-O-| -O<- /**|**\ o-|| *OOO* <<--O/ -BaHa!- *-band-* -^*^*^*- -oooo- -O>>- -O|o- -^|^- -Ov- -/O_- -/|\-


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

:roll:


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

:roll:


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

I have 2 bows... for the record...


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

:roll:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> I have 2 bows... for the record...


Me too.... now.  And Robert.... good for you!! Its all a matter of priorities I guess and yours appear to be getting your hands on a few Elites. I like the choice, if only because you can't go wrong getting more tools to hunt with. :wink: Good luck with it, hope we can show each other the new toys over at the shop.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> As for the wonder bow, I saw it in action, there was nothing wonderful about it.


Hey, blame the shooter NOT the bow.

Besides, I was shooting it at the same distances you wheely bow guys were shooting at. Rarely did I sneak up to MY effective range. I dare you two hotshots to grab a recurve and go a buck an arrow with me. :twisted:

You know, I actually do get it Troll boy. You really can't have too many toys.  Some guys collect guns, some guys collect bows, some guys collect trophy wives... :wink:


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

:roll:


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Oh boy, what have I started........ :roll:


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Good for you......which Synergy did you get(07 or 08)? Do you ever wish you had not got rid of the GT??


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Hey slope, Why did you buy another bow?

J/K If I could afford it I would have walls of bows, all kinds, big small, tex-o-bob bows, anything I could get my hands on. Unfortunately I have school and other things that I must do first. So congrats on the new addition.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

All I want to say is who cares? Who cares that he bought another bow, who cares that he bought another Elite? Who freakin cares??? :roll: :wink:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> All I want to say is who cares? Who cares that he bought another bow, who cares that he bought another Elite? Who freakin cares??? :roll: :wink:


IWAB does!  :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> All I want to say is who cares? Who cares that he bought another bow, who cares that he bought another Elite? Who freakin cares??? :roll: :wink:


Ditto.....it may be of some importance if it was a new fishing pole.... :roll:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> All I want to say is who cares? Who cares that he bought another bow, who cares that he bought another Elite? Who freakin cares??? :roll: :wink:


Guess a bunch of people does sent it hit three pages so farr.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

But seriously, why did you buy another bow?


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> All I want to say is who cares? Who cares that he bought another bow, who cares that he bought another Elite? Who freakin cares??? :roll: :wink:


You just don't get it so I will spell it out for you. I bought another ELITE bow o.k. this is a big deal. When people buy a Mathews we are polite and tell them that is great and all (as we turn away and laugh) little do they know of the headaches ahead of them. Elite is all the buzz, I can't help but spread the good word my brother. :roll:


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

.45 said:


> bwhntr said:
> 
> 
> > All I want to say is who cares? Who cares that he bought another bow, who cares that he bought another Elite? Who freakin cares??? :roll: :wink:
> ...


Poles are for children, fly RODS are for Adults. :mrgreen:


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> But seriously, why did you buy another bow?


100% pure greed!


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

ut1031 said:


> Good for you......which Synergy did you get(07 or 08)? Do you ever wish you had not got rid of the GT??


It's a '07. I really don't miss my GT500 much, I seem to be favoring a short ATA. I can't wait to see the 2010 this Fall. I would like a Z-28 with 80# limbs though.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

> It's a '07. I really don't miss my GT500 much, I seem to be favoring a short ATA. I can't wait to see the 2010 this Fall. I would like a Z-28 with 80# limbs though.


In another fun color!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

north slope said:


> [quote=".45":1v607e4g]
> 
> 
> bwhntr said:
> ...


Poles are for children, fly RODS are for Adults. :mrgreen:[/quote:1v607e4g]

:roll: :roll:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

The difference between a "rod" and a "pole" is how much money you spent. :wink:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

north slope said:


> bwhntr said:
> 
> 
> > All I want to say is who cares? Who cares that he bought another bow, who cares that he bought another Elite? Who freakin cares??? :roll: :wink:
> ...


Hmmm...I will let you in on a little known fact. The reason you need to cram the Elite bow down our throats is because you are not confident in your decision and need the confirmation of others to make you feel better. Maybe if you can get others to buy into your flavor of the month then you will feel as if you are really onto something. Yes I buy Mathews (I also have a long bow). I am confident in my purchase therefore don't feel the need to make others do what I am doing.

BTW...I shot one of your Elites...notice I never gave my negative report on what I thought of it! :roll:

:wink:


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

What kind of wood is this ELITE bow made of, I know it is not Osage, but is it Hickory, elm, mulberry, what? And does it require a backing material like sinew or rawhide? :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 




Oh Yeah I almost forgot! :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Anaconda Pintler said:


> What kind of wood is this ELITE bow made of, I know it is not Osage, but is it Hickory, elm, mulberry, what? And does it require a backing material like sinew or rawhide? :mrgreen: :mrgreen:
> 
> Oh Yeah I almost forgot! :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


It is made out of rich Mahogany. :mrgreen:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

jahan said:


> Anaconda Pintler said:
> 
> 
> > What kind of wood is this ELITE bow made of, I know it is not Osage, but is it Hickory, elm, mulberry, what? And does it require a backing material like sinew or rawhide? :mrgreen: :mrgreen:
> ...


And it's upholstered front to back with fine Corinthian Leather...


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I also like mathews.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> I also like mathews.


So who is Mathew? I have always wondered about you! :mrgreen: :lol: :wink:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

jahan said:


> So who is Mathew?


He's a ninja! who also makes the best bows in the galaxy! Maybe even the universe!!


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

It is here, wow this thing is sexy. I am going to get her all set up. Proceed with the snide comments and mockery. :roll:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

We want pics dammit!

How can we continue to make fun of it if we don't see it?


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

:roll: :roll: These say it all!


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I put a rest on her and got her shooting bullet holes through paper in seconds (try that on a Mathews). I put a couple twist in the cables to bring her up to 71 pounds and she is tuned and smokin' I still need to get a sight and a custom wrist strap and she will be ready to go. She is shooting a 350 grain arrow @300 fps or a 422 grain arrow @ 278 fps. That is with a 27 1/2 draw @71 pounds. Another welcomed addition to the arsenal. :roll:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Why did you put a plunger on the front of it. Do you plan on running into plugged up toilets when you're out hunting?


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

Do the Russians know that you are the new proud owner of SPUTNIK? :roll: :roll:


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

:roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Anaconda Pintler said:


> Do the Russians know that you are the new proud owner of SPUTNIK? :roll: :roll:


 :rotfl: :rotfl:

:roll:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Anaconda Pintler said:


> Do the Russians know that you are the new proud owner of SPUTNIK? :roll: :roll:


 :?: I don't get it...


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

That is a nice looking bowtech...


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Did Elite copy Blowtech? Wow, that almost never happens in the bow industry. :roll:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Yes, nice Bowtech...hopefully they fixed the limbs that snap at full draw! What is that big black thing on the front of it? It looks like something out of my wife's "secret" drawer! :shock:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I like it Rob.... everything but the stabilizer. It must work, otherwise you wouldn't put it on your bow but man, its eye catching, for sure. Oh, nice rug too and apparently one of these must accompany every post.

:roll:


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> Yes, nice Bowtech...hopefully they fixed the limbs that snap at full draw! What is that big black thing on the front of it? It looks like something out of my wife's "secret" drawer! :shock:


 -/O_- -/O_- -/O_- -BaHa!- :rotfl: :rotfl: *OOO* *OOO*


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> It looks like something out of my wife's "secret" drawer!


I've seen your wifes "secret" drawer, and there's nothing that long or black in there!  :mrgreen:


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

To everything that has been said today I have one thing to say........ :roll:


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

I know I am late to this post, but why do we care if he bought another bow??


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Because he is the best guy on this forum...


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

And if he bought another bow....we all must buy another bow.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

bowhunter3 said:


> I know I am late to this post, but why do we care if he bought another bow??


Thanks for wasting your 1000'th post on me, you don't get those every day.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

What in the hell were you doing up at 4:32 in the morning looking at this stupid forum? :shock:


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Thats the only time he can spend on his "special websites" and get alone time with his "new toy".


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

north slope said:


> bowhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > I know I am late to this post, but why do we care if he bought another bow??
> ...


i didn't it was on another post


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey everybody I have great news. I bought another bow last week too!!!!! Thanks northslope for the inspiration. 

I got on of those cool little guys that my son can use, it adjusts as he grows and gets stronger.. The Draw length goes something like 17" to 29", and poundage goes all the way up to 50 pounds.

Thanks to 9er for giving me a good deal on it. Comes with a whisker biscuit, sights and quiver.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

bowhunter3 said:


> north slope said:
> 
> 
> > bowhunter3 said:
> ...


But now you wasted post 1001 which in some circles is way cooler than 1000. 8)


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

So why did you buy another bow? :mrgreen: Sorry we were getting off topic, I had to pull it back on topic. *(u)*


----------

